# Video: Tenneco Legs Freefall



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

175' to the bottom.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool video. What was the metal pole with the lobster ruler for?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Cool video. What was the metal pole with the lobster ruler for?


It is a spiny lobster "tickle stick" and ruler. However, we did not see any spiny lobsters.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> It is a spiny lobster "tickle stick" and ruler. However, we did not see any spiny lobsters.


That would make sense with the ruler being attached to the end of it. Did not even occur to me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Cool video. What was the metal pole with the lobster ruler for?


If they ran across fla. Lobster its required to be measured where caught. The pole is a tickle stick to work the fl. Lobster out of a ledge.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

sealark said:


> If they ran across fla. Lobster its required to be measured where caught. The pole is a tickle stick to work the fl. Lobster out of a ledge.


Just didn't think about that since the spiny's aren't as plentiful up near us.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good school of almaco jacks there.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Good school of almaco jacks there.


This. 

I saw a few on cheveron today but I could have filled the cooler there. Thanks for sharing Whackum!


----------

